
Dead Coins – A list of dead cryptocurrencies - jurgenwerk
http://deadcoins.com/
======
zekevermillion
Definition of dead should be "can't connect to a node" not based on market
cap. For example, BlakeBitcoin is alive as far as I can tell, bc merge mined
with Blakecoin. You can totally fire up a client and transact in BBTC. Now it
may not be worth much or have liquidity on an exchange, but that is not "dead"
just "cheap".

~~~
AgentME
Arguably you should factor in mining power too: if a cryptocurrency can be
51%-attacked easily (such as by an individual paying less than the
cryptocurrency's market cap for servers in the cloud), then people shouldn't
bring money near it.

~~~
CamelCaseName
You can easily 51% any and every coin for less than their market cap if you
calculate just the cost of running/renting the hardware for a day. (Though
really you don't even need it for that long)

I'm not sure if you would run into the problem of availability of hardware at
some point, but if you're spending ~$76 billion to rent servers for a day, I'm
sure you can figure out the details later.

Someone ran the calculations (From Aug 1st of 2017) here:
[https://freedomnode.com/blog/86/cost-of-51-attack-and-
securi...](https://freedomnode.com/blog/86/cost-of-51-attack-and-security-of-
bitcoin-monero-litecoin-and-other-cryptocurrencies)

But logically, 51% of the network cannot exceed the value of the network. You
lose by a huge margin if you are spending more on protecting your money, than
money you actually have.

~~~
omarchowdhury
What happens when you stop your 51% attack? The participants whose party you
ruined can simply roll back the chain to before your attack and continue
business as usual. 51% attacks are expensive because they must be sustained.
Sure, you could try to take the coins and exchange them quickly, but if you
attacked a coin with a big enough community (Bitcoin) the message would spread
so fast that there would be a coordinated effort from stopping you cashing
out. If someone just wanted to destroy a coin without caring to exchange for
their currency of choice (like a government), well, even they would have to
sustain a perpetual goose chase since people can just abandon the attacked
chain and take up another and only provide support to the chain(s) that are
not being attacked. It would take word of mouth, but we are using Internet
where messages spread to millions with seconds.

~~~
AgentME
If you make a longer chain than the rest of the network, then self-interested
miners are going to switch to mining on top of your chain instead of risking
their work on the old chain being for nothing. If the attack is short, then
surely most miners won't be upgraded to be picky about chains in the time
after the attack, and everyone else will know that and won't bother trying to
make their miners prefer a losing chain.

If the point of the 51% attack is profit-oriented, then the attacker is going
to do it long enough to get their double-spend confirmed and then stop doing
the 51% attack.

~~~
lawless123
Sounds like what Bitcoin Cash has been trying to do.

~~~
AgentME
I'm hugely critical of Bitcoin Cash, but I don't think it's comparable to a
51% attack.

------
wyldfire
Why would we ever want a blacklist when a whitelist is so much saner? The
ether is littered with the walking corpses of coins intended only to
deceive/P&D.

Relatively short list of "verified" (by a "team of analysts") crypto assets
[1] (YMMV).

[1] [https://cryptonaire.com/crypto-assets/](https://cryptonaire.com/crypto-
assets/)

~~~
m_mueller
"minimal pump/dumps"? hmmm [1]

[1] [https://imgur.com/a/6Lo7V](https://imgur.com/a/6Lo7V)

------
nextstep
I wish the table included a “cause of death” explaining how these
cryptocurrencies failed.

~~~
Deestan
Most or maybe all of them basically had "no reason to live" more than a "cause
of death".

Anyone can cook up a coin by forking Bitcoin or Litecoin and do a search-and-
replace on the name in the code and nothing else.

~~~
mysterypie
> Anyone can cook up a [new whatever] by forking and do a search-and-replace

Reminds me of how people created a plethora of new browsers on Windows systems
by calling a Windows library function that creates a browser. If you didn't
know better, you might think that they spent a million man-hours writing a new
browser from scratch.

~~~
dawnerd
Kinda like all the browsers in the IOS App Store.

------
Animats
The dates mentioned are all from 2014. Has this been updated in recent years?

------
thinbeige
I rather prefer a list of ICOs with a high potential and long-term
perspective.

That many ICOs are Ponzi or close to scam is nothing new.Such a list feels
more like a personal justification for 'I don't need to invest, I won't miss
anything and BTC and ETH were the last success stories in crypto'.

~~~
jurgenwerk
Check this out:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1js-N4uFteHPAYMAZJRPa...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1js-N4uFteHPAYMAZJRPajDhOkhVCE-
iwHdPnxPtuftU/edit#gid=1629945073)

------
Abishek_Muthian
Including why it went kaput in the summary could be an useful information.

------
broy
I wish they were sorted by max market cap

------
jonlorusso
I wish there was a shouldbedeadcoins.com

~~~
CamelCaseName
There is, it's called coinmarketcap.com

Jest aside, I think there is huge resentment towards cryptocurrencies. From
people who missed it, to those who lost. The whole scene is riddled with scams
and thieves, and yet it continues to skyrocket. I don't know how this
resentment will be overcome, or even if it will be an obstacle to
cryptocurrencies, but the resentment is something I've noticed rising at the
speed of Bitcoin.

~~~
djaychela
I think there is indeed a lot of resentment. I guess only time will tell if
it's warranted; most of my friends have no idea what they are (I did a fair
bit of mining in 2013-14, but alas got on the bitcoin train way too late and
small to make any significant money!), but everyone seems to have an opinion
on them which is formed by the media's representation of them through large
negative stories of drug money and contract killings. Whether they do actually
change the landscape of global finance/money remains to be seen (I'm a fair
bit less positive than I was a few years ago, despite the rise in price), but
there's definitely a big PR battle for them to overcome with the general
populace; most who know anything about them have only heard negative stories.

------
gjhiggins
“Add data” ... “Add data”, all rather lame.

Minkiz has the data ...
[https://minkiz.co/coin/name/](https://minkiz.co/coin/name/) (basically just a
rendering of the metadata in DOACC
([https://github.com/DOACC/individuals](https://github.com/DOACC/individuals)).

Admittedly I stopped recording in March last year but nevertheless.

------
basicplus2
Need a list of all cryptocurrency transaction providers indicating which have
been hacked and how much stolen

------
userbinator
I wonder where on the Hype Cycle[1] cryptocurrencies (and blockchain
technology in general) currently are.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle)

------
wbobeirne
Was this list automatically generated in some way? I'm trying to prune a large
list of inactive coins right now, and manually checking their activity has
been tedious.

~~~
redm
No doubt there's going to be an ICO soon that tracks dead coins for you.

------
m_mueller
How about including the peak market cap and the ability to sort by it? Post-
mortem for the biggest flops would be very interesting.

------
LeoPanthera
It's a shame you can't sort this by date of death, or at least date of
creation.

~~~
rootsudo
Copy table into excel, sort as you want.

~~~
LeoPanthera
The table doesn't have the dates to sort by.

------
dmitriid
The best thing in that list is the "market caps"

------
steveeq1
So sad to see VaderCoin die. . .

~~~
ge96
Clearly another crypto had the high ground

~~~
omarchowdhury
I sense a disturbance in the Blockchain.

------
pamqzl
But my dogecoins are still headed for the moon, right?

~~~
Raticide
Dogecoin is doing fine:
[https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/dogecoin/](https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/dogecoin/)

~~~
Viper007Bond
I really should find my wallet and make myself the 50 cents richer as a result
of heating my apartment one winter using my video cards...

~~~
armenarmen
I always though it would be funny to offer people free radiators that were
just hot mining rigs.

~~~
himlion
A Dutch startup is hosting servers in people's homes for heating.
[https://www.nerdalize.com/heating/](https://www.nerdalize.com/heating/)

